# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > کامپوننت های سایر شرکت ها، و توسعه کامپوننت >  EResNotFound

## rezamahdizadeh

یک کامپوننتی ساخته ام که در آن از یک فایل BitMap را از روی Resource آن با تابع LoadFromResourceName می خوانم که مشگلی ندارد و وقتی از این کامپوننت در حالت design استفاده می کنم مشگلی ندارد اما در زمان اجرا مشگل EResNotFound پیش می آید.

----------

